# Bird or Chameleon?



## ZoeRipper (Dec 15, 2009)

My friend's family owns a petshop, and I'm saving up to buy either Cletus, a male Jackson's chameleon or Marvin, they green-cheek conure. I love them both!

Pros of Marvin:

-He cuddles

-I'm soooo attached to him

-He never even tries to fly away when I'm playing with him.

Cons of Marvin:

-He's expensive.

-I have no idea how to clip wings.

Here's what he looks like, on top of my friend Brina's head. She dislikes birds, and is freaking out.







Pros of Cletus:

-He's cheaper

-He looks WAY cool

-I know more about chameleons than birds.

Cons of Cletus:

-He does NOT cuddle.

-He's sort of... Skittish.

-I like Cletus, but I LOOOVE Marvin.

Here's Cletus:






Which one should I get?! I honestly am completely torn.


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 15, 2009)

get the bird!

chameleons are expensive to keep and i'd say birds are alot more entertaining.

my uncle has an african grey parrot  sits on his shoulder drinking his tea. so cute.


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2009)

For you I would say the bird.


----------



## ismart (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd go with the chameleon. Birds poo alot!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 15, 2009)

The chameleon does look really cool. I think I'm torn as well.


----------



## sbugir (Dec 15, 2009)

Birds ###### too much and make too much noise. They smell putrid if you're hesitant to clean too.

Cham all the way.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 15, 2009)

I like the way that you analyse the pros and cons of yr two prospective pets, but with a little work and finagling, you can have both!

1) Secretly teach Marvin to say "I love you Brina."

2) Lure Brina's boyfriend to the store -- without Brina, of course.

3) Persuade him that Marvin would be the perfeect gift for her.

4) Purchase Cletus.

5) Try to be with Brina when BF gives him to her (Xmas day is close!). Give her a gift of bird seed.

6) Console her when she freaks out. "Rescue" Marvin.

7) Secretly teach Marvin to say, "I love you Zoe."

8) Do yr friend Brina a favor by taking traitorous, freakout-inducing bird off her hands for about $5.00 Have her toss in the bird seed for free.

9) Good luck!


----------



## ismart (Dec 15, 2009)

Very smooth phil! B) :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought you weren't going to teach us how to con.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 15, 2009)

revmdn said:


> I thought you weren't going to teach us how to con.


Very punny, Martin, but I don't think that you need much teaching!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm am absolutely shocked by your implication Phil.  I'm more of a grifter than a conman.  

This all made me think of that move Matchstick Men. Cool flick.

This thread has been officially hijacked h34r:


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmmm.... I'm thinking the bird for you also, since you don't really care for skittish creatures.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 15, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hmmm.... I'm thinking the bird for you also, since you don't really care for skittish creatures.


Well I'd like at least ONE pet that I can you know... Pet?


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 16, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I like the way that you analyse the pros and cons of yr two prospective pets, but with a little work and finagling, you can have both!1) Secretly teach Marvin to say "I love you Brina."
> 
> 2) Lure Brina's boyfriend to the store -- without Brina, of course.
> 
> ...


THat was funny :lol: 

I do believe this forum owe you for keeping us entertain


----------



## Ian (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd go for the chameleon  They are fantastic reptiles to keep, and if hand reared from young, will happily tollerate being handled.

When I used to keep jacksonii, one of the young ones which we gave a lot of hand contact, would gladly climb onto your hand if you put it in, one of the tamest chams I've seen.

Also - they are live bearers, so if you ever wanted to breed them, it really is fantastic to see a live birth.


----------

